# Little Gull



## Debbie0329 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

I just booked a 4 bedroom unit at Little Gull for next October (yes I know it's hurricane season but we'll cross our fingers) - are there a number of 4 bedroom units and where might they be located?  Does anyone know?  We're so excited - can't wait to go!

Deb


----------



## JLB (Feb 20, 2006)

I just checked on a Little Gull sighting last week.  Seems like units 1-8 are on the beach side of the road and the higher numbers were on the bay side. I have never been to Little Gull, just drove passed it.  I get the impression there are not many units.

Yup:  UNITS 1-8 ARE GULF SIDE; UNITS 9-16 ARE BAYSIDE (ACROSS THE STREET)

Last week was the first time I noticed they have three and four bedroom units.  That is an extreme rarity in Florida beach resorts.  You are lucky.


----------



## sandcastles (Feb 20, 2006)

We just stayed at Little Gull last month in a 2 BR.  I'm not positive but I think there is only 1 4 BR.  It is over the office and rec room.  It's the farthest back on the road, overlooking the bay.


----------



## SherryS (Feb 21, 2006)

There is only one 4 BR at Little Gull, and the previous poster was correct.   It is located on the bayfront--the farthest from the ocean.


----------



## JLB (Feb 21, 2006)

That was my guess.  It makes sense.

Are there really only 16 units?


----------



## Walt (Feb 21, 2006)

*We Were There in November.*

We stayed there in November 2005.  We were on the Beach side in one of the 1 Bedroom.  The Resort is small but very nice.  The Swimming Pool is on the Bayside.  The people staying on the Bayside usually will come over to the Beach side to see the sunsets.  There are many things to see in do in the Sarasota Longboat Keys Area.  

Walt


----------



## ljane (Feb 21, 2006)

We just returned from Little Gull and we were very pleased with the resort.  The unit we stayed in was on the bay side.  The furniture rather new and the unit was quite large.  We were impressed with how clean the unit was.

The only disadvantage was crossing the 2 lane high-way to get to the beach.  The road was quite busy and hard to cross.

The pool was nice and warm, the laundry was not in the room, but was free to use.
No planned activities at the resort, but they had bikes to use without charge also.

We enjoyed our stay there.
Ljane


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 21, 2006)

The four Bedroom is unit #16 and is above the office on the bayside. Be aware there is parking for two cars only. We have Unit#15 and sometimes allow use of one of our spaces.


----------



## Debbie0329 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Jim - Is there a site plan that I could see?  And do you know what the view is like from Unit 16?  Two parking spaces shouldn't be a problem because we'll probably end up sharing cars anyway!

Walking to the beach isn't a problem - we're very excited to be going and I'm sure am going to love having the space!

Thanks for all of your replies!

Deb


----------



## JLB (Feb 22, 2006)

Try one of these restaurants:

HOLMES BEACH Shells 
3200 EAST BAY DR. 
HOLMES BEACH, FL 34217  
Phone: 941-778-5997 
Fax: 941-778-7593  

SARASOTA Shells 
7253 S. TAMIAMI TRAIL 
SARASOTA, FL 34231  
Phone: 941-924-2568 
Fax: 941-925-2458


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 22, 2006)

The view is the bay and is not blocked in any way. Nice porch. Short walk to the pool. A little longer walk to the Beach mostly in the shade. Free Bikes under Unit #14. Little shopping plaza just to the North. Very nice Breakfast and lunch. And you can walk there.

http://www.vacationfla.com/longboat.htm


I hope you enjoy! We are there last week in Sept. into Oct.


----------



## Debbie0329 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Thanks for the Info!*

Thanks so much for your help - we will just miss you - our arrival date is October 6th!

Deb


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 24, 2006)

We are leaving early on the 7th. I hope you have great weather!


----------

